# New ehMac Member Mugshot Thread



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Some of our newer members suggested we might want to revive the old mugshot thread due to so many broken links and non active members.

It seems to be a generally agreed that some members would like to see a face they can tie to the online name.

Since I was among the first to respond in the old thread, here is my contribution, that being me in the middle with the wife on the right and the daughter on the left taken at the Big Valley Jamboree in Camrose Alberta in 2004.


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

My wife and our daughter, one year ago. Really should get some newer pics scanned in of all of us. Have many of the munchkin, of course


----------



## bhil (Oct 30, 2004)

My wife and I in Vegas this past October.


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

Ooooh. Sinc, post the pic of you in a bikini. 

We all ned a good laugh.

After all, the mugshot thread would not be complete without it after all.

I'll have to dig up photo soon. There's not many of me, since I am always taking the pictures.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

MaxPower said:


> Ooooh. Sinc, post the pic of you in a bikini.
> 
> We all ned a good laugh.


NOOOOOOO! For the love of humanity Sinc, don't do it!


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Gee, SINC, you don't <i>look like</i> an Albertan ;-)

Check out the goggles:


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

I didn't post my photo last time, but here goes:


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

Not a lot of pix of me - this is the most recent from my sisters wedding


----------



## sjb (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's me with my second little girl


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I thought it might be cool to post a picture of myself. Then I went looking for one... not so easy! Turns out I'm always behind the camera. Go figure.  The few pictures I did find were really bad because they were taken by someone when I really wasn't expecting it. (note to self: pay attention and get some decent pictures taken this christmas...)

Anyway, I found this picture from a friend's wedding from about 7 months ago. Not the best picture, but better than the rest, trust me. 










A7


----------



## MaxPower (Jan 30, 2003)

As promised, here are a couple of yours truly.

The first one was taken at my Brother-in-Laws place in Texas a couple of years ago with a gift he bought me. 

The second is again of me and my son MaxPower Jr. this past summer at the Brantford Twin Valley Zoo.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I love the one with the hand gun. It just reeks of authority! 

More than I can say about the shot of me in a bikini, but the vote is tied at one for and one against posting that picture, so I really can't do it.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

You post the bikini shot and I'll post the shots of MacNutt.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Me and my new bike last year


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MP, I have to be honest that I like the second picture far more. The first one reminds me of a pic that they would show on the CBC of a crazed killer that gunned down a dozen people at work because someone took his jelly doughnut. The second one is of a caring, loving father.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

*Proud Grandparents*

Here is one of my wife and I enjoying our first grandaughter


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

What kind of story are you telling her - the look on her face says she doesn't quite believe you! She's sweet.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bolor, good shot of you and your wife, but a great shot of your granddaughter. Kudos.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"What kind of story are you telling her - the look on her face says she doesn't quite believe you!" -- And when you get a little older, we are getting you a doxie pup of your very own.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

She was only 8 weeks old at that time(the end of September) so any facial expression was pretty great.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Bolor, imagine the look on her face when you present her with her very own doxie pup??????? Priceless.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Put up yer dukes


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

*Me and the Rug Rat*

Here's my contribution: a picture of myself and my boy.


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

She would like that very much. I'm not sure about mama and papa though ...


----------



## Bolor (Sep 14, 2003)

Very nice MannyP. He's gonna be a heart-breaker


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manny, any pics of the Rug Rat and the Carpet Shark (aka Jack)?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Who would not want a doxie puppy???????????????


----------



## andrewenterprise (May 22, 2005)

Heres me.. Out for a drive right after I got my license  (Was taken with a Palm Pilot, so excuse the poor quality.)


----------



## PeterBarron (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's me and the kids planting a tree a couple weekends ago. Hailey just realized that if you throw dirt at Daddy you get it thrown back! Little brother Seth looks on in concern...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

My such a response. Please keep it up folks, we're all enjoying getting to know the ehMac family!


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Still waiting for the aforementioned bikini picture...

And I do have to agree, now that someone else has broken the ice, that you manage to embody a startling number of stereotypes about what a Texan, I mean Albertan, is. 

Mostly I'm just jealous of the facial hair. I miss my beard. Unfortunately, my wife doesn't


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

comprehab said:


> You post the bikini shot and I'll post the shots of MacNutt.


You're on! We just have to show the world the stud from SSI!

Here's my half of the bargain, that's me on the left with my buddy "Barney" . . .


iPetie said:


> NOOOOOOO! For the love of humanity Sinc, don't do it!


but close your eyes iPetie!











Over to you, comprehab!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gordguide said:


> Gee, SINC, you don't <i>look like</i> an Albertan ;-)





RevMatt said:


> And I do have to agree, now that someone else has broken the ice, that you manage to embody a startling number of stereotypes about what a Texan, I mean Albertan, is.
> 
> Mostly I'm just jealous of the facial hair. I miss my beard. Unfortunately, my wife doesn't


Geez, you would think you guys had never seen a Scotsman before!


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Ok Sinc, here goes nothing....(Shield your eyes children and sensitive adults)
Now, i present to you, the Sage of SSI!









AND










I know there are some more floating around out there (i'll find them someday)...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

comprehab said:


> Ok Sinc, here goes nothing....(Shield your eyes children and sensitive adults)
> Now, i present to you, the Sage of SSI!


Now that's what I like! A man of his word! Attaboy comprehab! Hehehe!


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

Well since everybody else is doing it, here goes nothing!











/


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

SINC said:


> . . . but close your eyes iPetie!


To Late, and to think I just got over the last viewing. Oh well back to therapy.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Dr.G. said:


> Who would not want a doxie puppy???????????????


Uhmmm.... are doxies even real dogs?  

I try to shy away from animals that I can squash underfoot by accident....  

Sorry Dr. G, can't say I'm a fan of your canine obsession...


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Here's a recent shot of me and my Uncle Ron, who's now going on his 2nd year of eMac bliss. He's taken to it wonderfully, filling up inboxes across the country with digital photos! 










M


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

Hi Everybody!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

AS, five minutes with a doxie on your lap as you watch TV will hook you for life. They are like a natural tranqualizer, with all your worries slowly fading away as you stroke their fur.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Xander and Captain Jack. I think they're going to be inseparable when Xander gets mobile.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Manny, great shots of Xander and Captain Jack, especially the second one. Now, who could resist a doxie????


----------



## MacDaddy (Jul 16, 2001)

my old roommate had a half 'doxie'/mini pincher. hated the thing, yappy all the time, and peed all over 90% of what I own. Cats rule.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Amen to that! I'll take a cat over doxie, or any dog for that matter, any day of the year!


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Darth Vader really has nothing on me.










Taken at my boss' place with friends. If you really want to see my ugly mug there are a couple of other pictures in my gallery section.


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Here is my contribution. I am (before being a student), a counsellor at my wonderful Quaker camp. I love what I do, and I do what I love. Here is me at the camp's talent night MC-ing for a... well we aren't allowed to talk about the "blankety" figure to the left, its kinda secret! SHHHHHH!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Chealion said:


> Darth Vader really has nothing on me.
> Taken at my boss' place with friends. If you really want to see my ugly mug there are a couple of other pictures in my gallery section.


Yeah but none of 'em with that mask. You ought to see this kid suck a brew through that thing!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> AS, five minutes with a doxie on your lap as you watch TV will hook you for life. They are like a natural tranqualizer, with all your worries slowly fading away as you stroke their fur.


Natural something.... My mother, rest her soul, had one. The scene you describe above, as the relaxation kicks in, was always a prelude to a session of, put politely, serious toxic off-gassing  on the part of the doxie..... didn't seem to bother the dog much.....


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

rgray said:


> Natural something.... My mother, rest her soul, had one. The scene you describe above, as the relaxation kicks in, was always a prelude to a session of, put politely, serious toxic off-gassing  on the part of the doxie..... didn't seem to bother the dog much.....


Serious toxic off-gassing? Puleeese?!? You should try relaxing with a Great Dane. No sound just serious wretched stench. Fortunately, the effect doesn't last long or travel far. It only seems dangerous to those sitting close to the beast.

Oh, in an effort to not "crap" on this thread, here's me and the offending Dane...


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Since this one is all over the web already, here you go.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> AS, five minutes with a doxie on your lap as you watch TV will hook you for life. They are like a natural tranqualizer, with all your worries slowly fading away as you stroke their fur.


I highly agree that {insert pet of your choice} are highly theraputic. See below. One of the great delights of my recently departed mother's later life were dogs from Theraputic Paws. Tho' she had difficulty with retrieval from short term memory, the theraputic dog visits to the home gave her week structure.


comprehab said:


> Amen to that! I'll take a cat over doxie, or any dog for that matter, any day of the year!


I agree. He I am receiving some much needed cat therapy from 60% of 
the crew.


----------



## Ramboman (Dec 13, 2004)

Here is a pic of my daughters, Dakota and myself "shopping" for that perfect Xmas tree last year....


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Not having a recent one, I'll just recycle from the original thread...


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*here's me:*

I can't remember if I put this in the previous thread, but if not, here's a picture my wife took of me just off of Saltspring Island.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, we have signed Jack up for this sort of loving comfort at a Senior's Home in the area. He is such a docile dog and love to be petted or scratched under the ear that he is a grand sort of dog for this sort of sharing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

That's quite a moustache you have there bryanc!


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> rgray, we have signed Jack up for this sort of loving comfort at a Senior's Home in the area. He is such a docile dog and love to be petted or scratched under the ear that he is a grand sort of dog for this sort of sharing.


Very cool of you. I presume then that you are aware of tpoc.ca and their certification program? As a dog owner involved in this I would want to know how my insurance company felt about my 'exposure'.

As a person in the position of responsibility for, in my case, my Mom (most recently, but that is another story nobody wants to hear) I am somewhat ambivalent. On the one hand these dogs were a delight of her later life as I have said. On the other hand, imagine how I feel when I arrive to see her with a cut on her face from dog, uh, contact. 

Don't get me wrong, I have been a dog owner all my life, in particular thru the raising of two children. I am not easily panicked by dog behaviour - dogs are, after all, dogs. However, dogs are also representatives of a large family of very successful top tier predators - a fact that we forgot at our peril. 

As I said, ambivalent....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, I have heard of Therapeutic Paws of Canada, but the call came from a local senior's home on the radio for volunteer dogs. They are assessed as to size and friendliness (Jack is 30 pounds and super passive) by the staff, and the owner is always there to talk with the senior as well. 

I have no problem with going through a certification process if it means having Jack spread a bit of his love to someone else.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Please read (between the lines if necessary) carefully what I have said above (msg 58). While I am (you cannot imagine how) grateful I am for the presence of the dogs, I can see how it could quickly turn ugly, esp. if some litigious relatives get involved... CYA, baby....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray, I see your point.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Hey Sinc, I found another one! 








Stumbled across this one, had to post it...


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Okie dokie, my turn. I am mostly behind the camera but here is one of me on a ski trip last February.


----------



## ladyred (Nov 6, 2005)

Well I thought I would jump on the band wagon and post my mugshot ..

Its great putting a face to everyone ..  

Children take cover ...Hide the animals before viewing too ..


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Lovely blue eyes to go with that flaming red hair, Ladyred!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Gotta love that outfit Carex!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Ya, that's quite a combination isn't it. I think I was just popping outside at the time to check on the hot tub or grab some skiis or something.



> Lovely blue eyes to go with that flaming red hair, Ladyred!


Sinc, I do believe you are an old smoothy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> Sinc, I do believe you are an old smoothy.


Nope, just observant!


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

OK since I've been hanging around here for a while, here's my pic:










I'm the last guy on the right in the front row.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

Funny, but I pictured you more like the guy on the extreme right on the BACK row. Do any of us look like the other members imagined?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I was supposed to post this in the summer. Old boys, running around chasing frisbees, I'm in the middle there in the back with the beer already. #1 in Canada baby!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> I was supposed to post this in the summer. Old boys, running around chasing frisbees, I'm in the middle there in the back with the beer already. #1 in Canada baby!!


Ah, the mark of a true sportsman, a beer in hand!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Where are the dogs that jump up to catch the frisbee? This is the one sport that doxies do NOT have a hope in hell of ever attaining any degree of fame. Still, kudos to you, Carex.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

Here I am with my beautiful daughter (3 months old now, 2 months in this picture) Madison. She thinks her Daddy is the funniest guy alive (she hasn't been around that long, however).  










Trev


----------



## Ryankop (Apr 17, 2005)

TrevX said:


> Here I am with my beautiful daughter (3 months old now, 2 months in this picture) Madison. She thinks her Daddy is the funniest guy alive (she hasn't been around that long, however).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha.

I'm still comtemplating whether I should post one of myself


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Trev, that is a truly classic shot of your daughter. A genuine laugh.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Another one for all you picture fans. 

This is not my normal work outfit but it is close...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> This is not my normal work outfit but it is close...


You're a court jester?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Carex, by day, a mild mannered musketeer.......................but by night, when the moon is full.................a weredoxie.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Dr.G. said:


> Trev, that is a truly classic shot of your daughter. A genuine laugh.


She loves you yah, yah, yah. She loves you yah, yah, yah. With a love like that you know you should be glad.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macified, there is no greater feeling than the unconditional love of a child. Still, a parent needs to give as good (and actually better) than they get.


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

ravijo said:


> Here is my contribution. I am (before being a student), a counsellor at my wonderful Quaker camp. I love what I do, and I do what I love. Here is me at the camp's talent night MC-ing for a... well we aren't allowed to talk about the "blankety" figure to the left, its kinda secret! SHHHHHH!


WOW! Nelson Hall and the <-------> are on ehMac!!!

Funny I should run into this pic here two days after the Toronto retreat...

Anyways.. Here's a pic of me last year in Holland (visiting family). This just reminds me how badly I need picctures of myself. What will I show my kids in 20 years? (when they they are 10 years old )


----------



## pimephalis (Nov 29, 2004)

Strawberry picking is just the loveliest of activities ...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Ok... here's me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ehMax said:


> Ok... here's me.


Nope. No go. You're taller than that!


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Okay...where do I post my pic?

And, more importantly....will macdoc finally post HIS long overdue mugshot if I post mine??


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

I'm the one on the left.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

No kidding.

If you hadn't told us...we'd have all thought you were the one without the facial hair.

(yeahhh....RIGHT!!):lmao:


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

MacNutt - Post your pic here. The easiest way to do so is to do a reply and near the bottom of the page (below the text box) look for a button called manage attachments. Click that and follow the instructions. If that fails, email someone here and we'd be glad to post it for you!


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Since so many of you are doing this, I'll join the party, too.


This picture is one of the least psycho shots of me. It was taken last year back in high school. I'm the one on the right, Joo-do chopping my history teacher (he gave me a pretty low mark for his class).


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

MacNutt - imageshack has free uploading and hosting and it is simple to figure out - register and then click on "upload image", choose your image thru browse and "host it" (it says something like that - button is right underneath upload. Then highlight and copy the url given for forums and paste into your reply on ehmac. Anyone can do it.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

If you use iPhoto, just export a photo to your desktop in a smaller size. Then follow Chealion's instructions above. Simple as pie. Mmmmm, pie.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Cameo said:


> Anyone can do it.


Yes, but not everyone really wants to. It's all a big tease. Will Macnutt post his image?

Tune in next week. Same Bat time, same Bat channel. Dannanannana!


----------



## Cameo (Aug 3, 2004)

If you don't want to that's okay, not a big deal. Just giving the option.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

No worries, Cameo. That was a snide attempt at humour


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

:yikes:

_This is Major Tom to ground con-trol, I'm stepping through the door
And I'm floating in the most peculiar way 
And the stars look very difeerent today

For here am I sitting in a tin can, far above the world
Planet Earth is blue and there's nothing I can do_


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Yes there is not shortage of MacNutt photos scattered throughout the site and now this thread. Many are dated and suggest a hippy/headbanger upbringing.


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> :yikes:
> 
> _This is Major Tom to ground con-trol, I'm stepping through the door
> And I'm floating in the most peculiar way
> ...


That is one of the best shots ever. 
What are you doing there MacNutt?


----------



## Loafer (Jan 7, 2004)

ok, finally figured it out....

me and the boy....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Not sure why there was no "quick reply' option after your pic Loafer but c'est la vie.

Last time I saw your mug, and correct me if I'm wrong, was sampling some SSI water at the TO airport with kps, non?

By the way, the little person is much too cute!


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

He, He, pretty good memory you got there SINC. I'm sure Loafer wont mind a repost of that one...and neither will Macnutt.

Oooh, and having a child seemed to have "seasoned" him a bit too, eh SINC?

You're looking quite the daddy there R.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Whats that pic taken at Vista? We gotta get some more water shipped down. I'm curious to try some of that stuff!


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

« MannyP Design » said:


> :yikes:
> 
> _This is Major Tom to ground con-trol, I'm stepping through the door
> And I'm floating in the most peculiar way
> ...


What's with all the Ted Nugent pics in this thread and the old one?


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Macified said:


> Yes, but not everyone really wants to. It's all a big tease. Will Macnutt post his image?
> 
> Tune in next week. Same Bat time, same Bat channel. Dannanannana!


Who would EVER tease this group? Surely not moi.


----------



## MacNutt (Jan 16, 2002)

Former "Headbanger"...yes.

Former and current "Rocker"...certainly.

"Visitor from another world"...perhaps. (I've been called worse, around here. MUCH worse.)

Trust me on this. 

Bottom line? I'd be most pleased to post a pic from today or yesterday. Even appear on a webcam feed if that's what it takes....

But macdoc has to post a current photo of himself FIRST. That's the deal.

That's been the deal for...ohhh...about two or three years now, around here.

So far, no joy. (but I'm still hoping).


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> But macdoc has to post a current photo of himself FIRST. That's the deal.
> 
> That's been the deal for...ohhh...about two or three years now, around here.


I still don't see what the big deal is. If he doesn't want to post his pic, let him be. Its not like we are at the edge of our seats hoping he posts up so we can get a ANOTHER glance at your mug 

Now send me some water


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

MacNutt said:


> Bottom line? I'd be most pleased to post a pic from today or yesterday. Even appear on a webcam feed if that's what it takes....
> 
> But macdoc has to post a current photo of himself FIRST. That's the deal.


All right, enough already. I'm sure he just doesn't have one handy, but here you go:


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Nice one.


----------

